# Replacement Carb for Craftsman 536.881800 8HP Briggs



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

Was gifted a Craftsman 27 inch 8 hp machine which does not run. Changed oil and sparkplug. It has spark. Cleaned the carb with spray but have not disassembled yet. Sprayed starting fluid through choke plate. It has electric start and simply will not start. 

Did a search and found some useful tips but could not find a current post with the correct carb kit and correct replacement carb for this engine.

If someone has that info and you can post the numbers or a link, I would appreciate it. Link to cheap Chinese carb would be welcome as well.

Thank you.

Tom


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Have you tried removing the spark plug, and spraying starting fluid in cylinder and then replacing plug to see if it fires ? This would eliminate the carb from the process. If it doesn't fire that way, you may have low compression.


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

TomV said:


> Was gifted a Craftsman 27 inch 8 hp machine which does not run. Changed oil and sparkplug. It has spark. Cleaned the carb with spray but have not disassembled yet. Sprayed starting fluid through choke plate. It has electric start and simply will not start.
> 
> Did a search and found some useful tips but could not find a current post with the correct carb kit and correct replacement carb for this engine.
> 
> ...


Sorry, forgot to add that its a model 536.881800


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> Have you tried removing the spark plug, and spraying starting fluid in cylinder and then replacing plug to see if it fires ? This would eliminate the carb from the process. If it doesn't fire that way, you may have low compression.


Yes, as stated, I tried that. Did not help to get it started.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

If you could locate and post the Engine Model and serial number (look on the top/side of the valve cover, one of us could most likely direct you in the correct direction.


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

3vanman said:


> If you could locate and post the Engine Model and serial number (look on the top/side of the valve cover, one of us could most likely direct you in the correct direction.


Thank you. Here is what is printed on the side of the engine:

5BSXS,2051HF 276034


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

TomV said:


> Thank you. Here is what is printed on the side of the engine:
> 
> 5BSXS,2051HF 276034


Unfortunately there are so many stickers on engines these days you may can get confused. 

Use this info to locate your engine model number. 









How To Find Snow Blower Model Number | Briggs & Stratton


Find your snow blower small engine model number with this helpful how-to video from Briggs & Stratton to make snowblower maintenance this winter easy!




www.briggsandstratton.com


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

3vanman said:


> Unfortunately there are so many stickers on engines these days you may can get confused.
> 
> Use this info to locate your engine model number.
> 
> ...


 Very helpful, I will locate the numbers and report back. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TomV said:


> Was gifted a Craftsman 27 inch 8 hp machine which does not run. Changed oil and sparkplug. It has spark. Cleaned the carb with spray but have not disassembled yet. Sprayed starting fluid through choke plate. It has electric start and simply will not start.
> 
> Did a search and found some useful tips but could not find a current post with the correct carb kit and correct replacement carb for this engine.
> 
> ...


You sure it is getting spark?
Most of the time if it is the carb it will run for a second or so with a shot of starting fluid.
Do you have the manual? It should list the carb part number.
Is this yours?
Craftsman 536881800 gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

TomV said:


> Was gifted a Craftsman 27 inch 8 hp machine which does not run. Changed oil and sparkplug. It has spark. Cleaned the carb with spray but have not disassembled yet. Sprayed starting fluid through choke plate. It has electric start and simply will not start.
> 
> 
> Tom


I agree with Big Ed, with spray in the carb, unless the throttle is "stuck" open or closed, spraying (I use carb cleaner, some use a gas/oil mix from a spray bottle) in the carb, if it has spark, fuel and compression it should run.
Before you go out and purchase a carb, check for compression. Put your finger over the spark plug hole and see if you can "feel" air pushing out when the engine is turning over (good idea to do this with the ignition off).
Also, while the spark plug is removed, ensure the piston is moving up and down.


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

3vanman said:


> I agree with Big Ed, with spray in the carb, unless the throttle is "stuck" open or closed, spraying (I use carb cleaner, some use a gas/oil mix from a spray bottle) in the carb, if it has spark, fuel and compression it should run.
> Before you go out and purchase a carb, check for compression. Put your finger over the spark plug hole and see if you can "feel" air pushing out when the engine is turning over (good idea to do this with the ignition off).
> Also, while the spark plug is removed, ensure the piston is moving up and down.


Thank you both. I will double check that it has spark and check the compression as suggested. Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

TomV said:


> Very helpful, I will locate the numbers and report back. I appreciate the help.


Stamped numbers on metal shield read as follows:

12E114 0268 E1
040907 FE


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Tom. Below is a link to the B&S service manual.





Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files


Google Drive is a free way to keep your files backed up and easy to reach from any phone, tablet, or computer. Start with 15GB of Google storage – free.



drive.google.com


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Tom. Below is a link to the B&S service manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Tom. Below is a link to the B&S service manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you G, I did not have the manual so it was great of you to post it.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

according to this website: Craftsman 536881800 gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect

the engine is 12E114-0268-E1: PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment

the carburetor for 12E114-0268-E1 is 798917 

lots of aftermarket choices for 798917



Amazon.com : 798917



good luck


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

db130 said:


> according to this website: Craftsman 536881800 gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect
> 
> the engine is 12E114-0268-E1: PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info db, very helpful.

This site is terrific, thank you everyone. I could not work on the machine this weekend, but will let you know how things turn out.

Tom


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought a cheapo carb off e bay. China where else. It has worked great for 3 years now.
It was around 12 bucks, compared to 75 or more for an original carb.
I cleaned up my original and now have a spare carb to toss on if I need it.
I figured the el cheapo wouldn't last long, but it is still working fine.
The only thing that was different was the bowl didn't have the drain valve on it.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I bought a cheapo carb off e bay. China where else. It has worked great for 3 years now.
> It was around 12 bucks, compared to 75 or more for an original carb.
> I cleaned up my original and now have a spare carb to toss on if I need it.
> I figured the el cheapo wouldn't last long, but it is still working fine.
> The only thing that was different was the bowl didn't have the drain valve on it.





Big Ed said:


> I bought a cheapo carb off e bay. China where else. It has worked great for 3 years now.
> [/QUOTE
> Don't tell anyone, but most of the OEM carbs and carb kits, plus a lot of the "newer" snow blower engines (and many other parts) are made in China.
> I have ordered many "cheapo carb" this way, and will admit the price is better, but I have also found checking the "recommendations" is important, as some "knock off" parts are not as good as others.
> ...


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

Reporting back. Here is where I am at, the machine will still not run.

There is spark.
There is compression
With electric start, the engine sputters but not close to actually running, small amount of exhaust created.
Sprayed starting fluid directly into combustion chamber, no help, no change in sound.

I replaced the carb. It draws fuel when starter engaged.

Question, with the starter engaged, and air filter screen removed, there is a tremendous amount of air and some fuel coming out of the carburetor, and some "exhaust" coming out of the muffler. Is this normal? Shouldnt the air be sucked into the carb and nothing comes out of it? Is this a valve issue?

Separate question, does the "key" that is pressed in defeat a circuit as opposed to completing it? 

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Tom


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

TomV said:


> Reporting back. Here is where I am at, the machine will still not run.
> 
> There is spark.
> There is compression
> ...


Hello Tom, a large amount of carb SPIT is not normal on a four cycle engine and suggests that you may have sticky or out of adjustment valves. You have overhead valves so checking the adjustments is easy by removing the valve cover. I don't remember the Briggs model numbers, but some engines had a problem with the nylon cam shaft gear breaking and throwing off the timing.

Air through the muffler is normal.

If you have a push\pull ignition key, inserting the key opens the ignition kill circuit allowing spark to the plug. Key pulled out shorts the ignition coil and kills spark.


----------



## TomV (Nov 20, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Hello Tom, a large amount of carb SPIT is not normal on a four cycle engine and suggests that you may have sticky or out of adjustment valves. You have overhead valves so checking the adjustments is easy by removing the valve cover. I don't remember the Briggs model numbers, but some engines had a problem with the nylon cam shaft gear breaking and throwing off the timing.
> 
> Air through the muffler is normal.
> 
> If you have a push\pull ignition key, inserting the key opens the ignition kill circuit allowing spark to the plug. Key pulled out shorts the ignition coil and kills spark.


Grunt, thank you, you were right, it was a stuck intake valve, and as you said very easy to inspect and fix. Took less than an hour to get the machine running like it was new, and that is by someone who knows only a little about engine mechanics.

Thank you everyone for all your help, this is a terrific forum and a great resource of information. 

Tom


----------

